# Saxon Cross Hotel October 2009



## flasher (Oct 14, 2009)

Out and about again for an explore, this time the saxon cross hotel near Sandbach.

If you plan a visit here be careful as there is smashed glass, mirrors etc all over the place.





















Looks like the local chav’s have been living here.




About the only things left not smashed.


----------

